# Heading towards the AR/MO area



## declasse (Nov 8, 2014)

So it seems we might be ready to make the move from the NW to the Ozark/Ouachita region this summer. We are towing along a tar paper shack on wheels, my version of a tiny house I guess. Suppose the main asset we'd really like would be an existing well or spring on the property. Everything else can be dealt with more easily. 

We are hoping to find a place to purchase, most likely under owner financing. We have somewhat settled on being near Fayetteville for establishing some sources of income to be able to make this happen. There are no savings, all the savings will be poured into the trip and having some money to live off when we arrive. So we'll need to get jobs asap. 

We're really wanting to get out the rent cycle and make land payments instead. We have experience living rustically and off grid, if only our money wasn't going to a landlord's pocket... we'd be able to get out of this situation and be able to serve our community with our goods and services once established somewhere. We're really excited about the heirloom seed swaps and uniting people via food, a need we all have.

I purchased Neil Shelton's "Landbook" as it seems guided to people like us who just want to live and not be in debt for eternity.

Any thoughts, suggestions, possible properties for sale, tips or any info is much appreciated. We have been tempted to buy land online, but feel like there's more to see in person and better deals too. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

check out Sylvian Oaks--used to be Neil's. or Homestead Crossing--not that I would recommend either


----------



## declasse (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I'd looked at homestead crossing a while ago, but had forgotten about it. Couldn't find anything relevant under Sylvan Oaks.


----------



## evergood (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a property in NW arkansas that I have lived on for 30 years. raised 2 boys. remote but not isolated. 10 miles out of Fayetteville. Many Farmers markets. 3 be 1 ba house. 12 acres. 3 acres bottom land used as organic farm. 135 ft well with all the water you need. Irrigation pipes etc included. Outbuildings used for raising organic mushrooms. Equipment included if wanted and training included. Other equipments such as tractor included as desired. Some fixing up needed as I Haven't farmed for several years. Good income potential for right person. terms available.. Rental possible.
Reason for selling: getting old, want to drink beer, relax, and visit the grandkids.


----------



## declasse (Nov 8, 2014)

evergood, PM sent


----------

